# New Here! Just saying Hello



## melrenee

Hi, I'm new to the site so just wanted to say hello :wave: and give a quick intro. I just turned 36 last month, DH is 37 and we are on cycle # 3 of TTC #2. We are the proud parents of a 2 year old boy and hoping to grow our family by one more! 

Currently at 2 dpo and trying to hold out testing until Oct 30 (which is going to be very difficult!!) 

Anyone else here in the TWW? Sending baby dust to all :pink::blue:


----------



## Meezerowner

melrenee said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site so just wanted to say hello :wave: and give a quick intro. I just turned 36 last month, DH is 37 and we are on cycle # 3 of TTC #2. We are the proud parents of a 2 year old boy and hoping to grow our family by one more!
> 
> Currently at 2 dpo and trying to hold out testing until Oct 30 (which is going to be very difficult!!)
> 
> Anyone else here in the TWW? Sending baby dust to all :pink::blue:

Hey. I am cautiously dipping my toe in "TTC over 35" although I think I am more WTT at the moment. 

Just finished TWW (AF yesterday). It was actually an unintentional TWW but made me decide that I do want one more and OH is defo keen. Timing isn't great currently though so prob gonna have to wait until Jan to seriously TTC hence WTT.
I'm 35 (nearly 36) and OH is 40. I have 4yo (nearly 5yo) twins from a previous relationship. 

My short term plan is to try and get a bit healthy as my cycles are crazy long and I could really use losing about 10kg. Gonna start some prenatal vitamins too. I think pregnancy must be harder pushing into the late 30s and I want to be ready!


----------



## melrenee

thanks for responding meezer! yes, I also need to get healthy and lose about 20 lbs, not sure what that is in kg. I know what I need to do like eat better and get active but it's just so hard to really start! I started taking prenatals about 3 months ago because my doctor recommended it if we're TTC.

So are you experiencing any "symptoms" yet? Last night I had the worst cramps of my life and this morning felt a bit nauseous...but still I'm only 4 dpo so could all be in my head :shrug:


----------



## Meezerowner

melrenee said:


> thanks for responding meezer! yes, I also need to get healthy and lose about 20 lbs, not sure what that is in kg. I know what I need to do like eat better and get active but it's just so hard to really start! I started taking prenatals about 3 months ago because my doctor recommended it if we're TTC.
> 
> So are you experiencing any "symptoms" yet? Last night I had the worst cramps of my life and this morning felt a bit nauseous...but still I'm only 4 dpo so could all be in my head :shrug:

20lbs is about 9kg. So about the same as me then. I think I will struggle to lose 10kg tbh. I can manage the first 5 or 6kg ok then it becomes a struggle. But like you say it is also the starting that is tough. I am very lazy so try to do it all with food control that makes it difficult. I have managed to just stop eating junk food and snacks atm. 

I am already out from the TWW for this month as got AF. So no symptoms for me. Symptom spotting sends you crazy though doesn't it. Amazing how much stuff you can generate in your mind whilst TTC. Do you have a positive feeling for this cycle? And which day are you gonna test?


----------



## melrenee

Yes I'm very lazy too when it comes to weight loss! I still haven't even lost the baby weight from having my son and he's 2 now! hahah...did you lose the baby weight from having your twins?

Sorry the evil witch showed up for you :sad1: so will you keep trying or WTT in January? I feel hopeful for this cycle, having loads of "symptoms" but of course trying not to let it get to my head.

I'm going to try to hold out on testing until Halloween, we'll see if I make it lol :dust:


----------



## Meezerowner

melrenee said:


> Yes I'm very lazy too when it comes to weight loss! I still haven't even lost the baby weight from having my son and he's 2 now! hahah...did you lose the baby weight from having your twins?
> 
> Sorry the evil witch showed up for you :sad1: so will you keep trying or WTT in January? I feel hopeful for this cycle, having loads of "symptoms" but of course trying not to let it get to my head.
> 
> I'm going to try to hold out on testing until Halloween, we'll see if I make it lol :dust:

I was really lucky after the twins that I was lighter than when I started! I lost weight in 1st tri (unintentionally) with stress and morning sickness. I wouldn't recommend it - but it was nice having delivered to be thinner than when I was TTC. Plus then I breastfed until they were 3.5yrs so that is a continual calorie burner. But as their feeds decreased I gradually started to gain weight and then over the last year I have put on loads. Just generally eating rubbish and not moving enough. I cook a lot from scratch and know how to eat healthy but I comfort eat a lot. And I eat snacks on the sly that I wouldn't let my kids eat! Combined with general laziness and getting older it is recipe for disaster!

We are defo WTT now. At least until Jan (maybe Xmas). A lot of life things have gotta get into place before realistically adding baby to the mix. Now that I have the idea in my head though it is difficult to wait particularly as I will turn 36 next month - I feel the clock tick ticking!

Hallowe'en is *ages* away you are very strong not to test until then! What symptoms have you got then and what dpo are you today? I will defo keep my fingers crossed for you. It will be a nice age gap with your son if you catch now.


----------



## MissN8

Hey ladies, can I join? I am 37 and ttc #1.


----------



## Meezerowner

MissN8 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? I am 37 and ttc #1.

Yeah course!

Are you WTT?


----------



## samp1981

Hi, I just posted in TTC but I guess I should be here lol. I'm 36 next week and TTC number 3, but number 1 with my partner

Sam xx


----------



## Meezerowner

samp1981 said:


> Hi, I just posted in TTC but I guess I should be here lol. I'm 36 next week and TTC number 3, but number 1 with my partner
> 
> Sam xx

Hey! 

You are in a similar situation to me then. I am 36 next month and will be TTC my number 3 but will be the first for my OH too.

I am WTT for the next few months though. But getting myself psyched up. 

How are you getting on and how old are your other children?


----------



## maybababyin13

Hi Girls, Would love to join you if you don't mind. Im 35 and so is my partner. We're TTC #2 and on cycle #7 (ish)......We're living in my parents house while we wait for our house to be built and so its not always easy to DTD when we need to.


----------



## melrenee

Meezerowner said:


> melrenee said:
> 
> 
> Yes I'm very lazy too when it comes to weight loss! I still haven't even lost the baby weight from having my son and he's 2 now! hahah...did you lose the baby weight from having your twins?
> 
> Sorry the evil witch showed up for you :sad1: so will you keep trying or WTT in January? I feel hopeful for this cycle, having loads of "symptoms" but of course trying not to let it get to my head.
> 
> I'm going to try to hold out on testing until Halloween, we'll see if I make it lol :dust:
> 
> I was really lucky after the twins that I was lighter than when I started! I lost weight in 1st tri (unintentionally) with stress and morning sickness. I wouldn't recommend it - but it was nice having delivered to be thinner than when I was TTC. Plus then I breastfed until they were 3.5yrs so that is a continual calorie burner. But as their feeds decreased I gradually started to gain weight and then over the last year I have put on loads. Just generally eating rubbish and not moving enough. I cook a lot from scratch and know how to eat healthy but I comfort eat a lot. And I eat snacks on the sly that I wouldn't let my kids eat! Combined with general laziness and getting older it is recipe for disaster!
> 
> We are defo WTT now. At least until Jan (maybe Xmas). A lot of life things have gotta get into place before realistically adding baby to the mix. Now that I have the idea in my head though it is difficult to wait particularly as I will turn 36 next month - I feel the clock tick ticking!
> 
> Hallowe'en is *ages* away you are very strong not to test until then! What symptoms have you got then and what dpo are you today? I will defo keep my fingers crossed for you. It will be a nice age gap with your son if you catch now.Click to expand...

ahh yes i can definitely relate to the comfort eating and the snacks, especially when the little one goes to bed!

i know what you mean about the clock ticking! I just turned 36 last month, it's funny i don't feel any "older" but the baby fever is strong right now!!

so i'm 7dpo today and i want to test sooo bad!! thanks hun, i'm hoping for my bfp :bfp:


----------



## melrenee

MissN8 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? I am 37 and ttc #1.


welcome to the chat! how is your journey going so far? are you in the TWW?


----------



## melrenee

samp1981 said:


> Hi, I just posted in TTC but I guess I should be here lol. I'm 36 next week and TTC number 3, but number 1 with my partner
> 
> Sam xx

hi sam welcome! 

I just turned 36 last month, TTC number 2


----------



## melrenee

maybababyin13 said:


> Hi Girls, Would love to join you if you don't mind. Im 35 and so is my partner. We're TTC #2 and on cycle #7 (ish)......We're living in my parents house while we wait for our house to be built and so its not always easy to DTD when we need to.

Hi May welcome! We're also TTC # 2 and on cycle #3...i'm currently in the dreaded TWW and it's killing me! when will your house be built? well all it takes is one time to dtd fx for u and baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## maybababyin13

No Im CD9 so wont ovulate for another few days yet. I hate the TWW Im convinced time goes backwards not forwards!!!


----------



## melrenee

maybababyin13 said:


> No Im CD9 so wont ovulate for another few days yet. I hate the TWW Im convinced time goes backwards not forwards!!!

girl tell me about it! i am just counting down the days lol :coffee:


----------



## MissN8

Hey! I am 8 dpo now. Hate the 2ww it goes so slow. Are you ladies using opks or temping?


----------



## Meezerowner

Hey How's everyone getting on? Any testing going on?

Can anyone recommend any vitamins for WTT/TTC?

I have been looking for the ones I used last time but cant find them in the shops.


----------



## FTale

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you? I'm 7dpo.

As far as using opks and temping...Yes on both. :)

The only vitamins I am taking are Super Complex B, D3, and Fish Oil.

https://www.livestrong.com/article/316575-what-are-the-benefits-of-super-b-complex-vitamins/

Taking a prenatal made me either constipated or gave me diarrhea.


----------



## MissN8

I have had some spotting last few days but not full flow. Did a test on Friday and bfn. Just waiting on AF any day now. Anyone else testing soon? I only take folic acid but open to anything that will get me a bfp!


----------



## melrenee

I'm taking Pregvit vitamins right now and i just ordered premama, i read some good reviews so i'm going to try it out.

so i'm 13dpo today and i just got a bfn last night, i couldn't resist testing and now i feel out this cycle...guess i'm now just waiting for af

anyone else testing? baby dust to all


----------



## FTale

Sorry about the spotting and bfn some ladies. :hugs:

Same here bfn too many times on too many tests. I'll test again in the morning and if its bfn I'm stopping my meds. Its the same every cycle. I have to do it naturally next few cycles because I need my ovaries looked at after being on Clomid.

Melrenee: I never heard of Premama. I'm going to look it up. Thank you!


----------



## melrenee

thanks ftale, i hope u get a bfp tomorrow! I may take another IC test tmrw just because i need to pee on something lol


----------



## FTale

Melrnee: thank you. I'd be floored if I got a bfp.
We'll both be attacking some ics tomorrow..heheh. I know I should stop but I can't. I'll get a bfp, run out of sticks or get AF. Lets see which happens first. :haha:


----------



## MissN8

It always seems as soon as I take a test the witch arrives so I am trying not to do anymore until I am late. Good luck ladies for testing tomorrow. Babydust!!!


----------



## maybababyin13

Hi Guys, 2 DPO today I think. I say "I think" because I didn't use OPK's this month. Im just so over POAS everyday so decided to take a break this month. We DTD a lot this month but think it may have been too early and we just couldn't get to it on CD 13/14 so Im not holding out too much hope. Im obviously still symptom spotting and have every symptom under the sun lol


----------



## melrenee

well like clockwork, the ugly witch showed up for me this morning so i'm on to the next cycle...it was a hellish 2ww so i'm thankful that's done with it!!

happy halloween ladies and baby dust to u all!!!


----------



## FTale

melrenee said:


> well like clockwork, the ugly witch showed up for me this morning so i'm on to the next cycle...it was a hellish 2ww so i'm thankful that's done with it!!
> 
> happy halloween ladies and baby dust to u all!!!

I'm sorry. I'm right behind you my friend. Should start on Friday. 
Happy Halloween to you and baby dust as well!! On to next cycle :)


----------



## MissN8

Sorry ladied. same here right on time as soon as I went to take a test the witch arrives. At least we are regular though! 

On to the next cycle. I am going to try and take a more relaxed approach this month and completely cut out alcohol to see if that helps not that I drink much few glasses wine at weekends but want to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## FTale

MissN8 said:


> Sorry ladied. same here right on time as soon as I went to take a test the witch arrives. At least we are regular though!
> 
> On to the next cycle. I am going to try and take a more relaxed approach this month and completely cut out alcohol to see if that helps not that I drink much few glasses wine at weekends but want to see if it makes any difference.

Sorry :hugs: Taking a relaxed approached is a very good idea. It just occurred to me last night we will be celebrating Thanksgiving here soon. Let's all promise to not let the tww distract us too much. :haha:

You all have a great day and I'll post when cd1 starts fir me too.


----------



## FTale

FTale said:


> MissN8 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladied. same here right on time as soon as I went to take a test the witch arrives. At least we are regular though!
> 
> On to the next cycle. I am going to try and take a more relaxed approach this month and completely cut out alcohol to see if that helps not that I drink much few glasses wine at weekends but want to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Sorry :hugs: Taking a relaxed approached is a very good idea. It just occurred to me last night we will be celebrating Thanksgiving here soon. Let's all promise to not let the tww distract us too much. :haha:
> 
> You all have a great day and I'll post when cd1 starts for me too.Click to expand...


----------



## melrenee

yes absolutely agree with taking the relaxed approach...i'm also going to *try* to cut down on my caffeine and replace with tea, wish me luck lol


----------



## MissN8

FTale said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissN8 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladied. same here right on time as soon as I went to take a test the witch arrives. At least we are regular though!
> 
> On to the next cycle. I am going to try and take a more relaxed approach this month and completely cut out alcohol to see if that helps not that I drink much few glasses wine at weekends but want to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Sorry :hugs: Taking a relaxed approached is a very good idea. It just occurred to me last night we will be celebrating Thanksgiving here soon. Let's all promise to not let the tww distract us too much. :haha:
> 
> You all have a great day and I'll post when cd1 starts for me too.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks fx cd1 doesn't show for you. Thanksgiving will keep you distracted.Click to expand...


----------



## MissN8

melrenee said:


> yes absolutely agree with taking the relaxed approach...i'm also going to *try* to cut down on my caffeine and replace with tea, wish me luck lol

I have heard green tea is good for ewcm. I drink a cup or 2 a day of decaf green tea.


----------



## MissN8

It's hard not to worry with being mid to late thirties. How long would you leave it before seeing a specialist?


----------



## FTale

Miss: I'm 40 and I went to an RE but was told to drop 30lbs before they were willing to help me. I don't have an cause for my infertility. My estrogen was a bit high on cd 3 of my cycle but it was like 3 points higher than the limit so not too bad but you know. Raised an eyebrow.

So if I got help at all it would be in January because I've only lost 3lbs last month.

I will be trying out green teas for ewcm this cycle. Thank you for advice :)


----------



## maybababyin13

Miss: We were trying about 4 months and I went to get checked out. I thought it was a bit soon but went in anyways just to feel like I was taking control, when I said this to my GP she told me anyone over 35 shouldn't really wait and she would have seen me from the start. All my tests came back as the should. The only thing was the thickness of my womb was right at the lower end of normal but again wasn't abnormal so there's no course of action for it.

We're now 7 months in so going to give it another 3 cycles and then my husband will go get checked after Christmas if we still haven't been lucky.

I'm currently 4-6 dpo (I'm not quite sure), I tested this morning because well why not. Obviously a stark BFN but I will continue to test for another while.


----------



## MissN8

How is everyone doing? I started eating half grapefruit a day last few days as heard it is good for ewcm and oh my it really is have had loads today and on cd10. Also been eating a bit more healthy and drinking plenty of water.


----------



## melrenee

MissN8 said:


> How is everyone doing? I started eating half grapefruit a day last few days as heard it is good for ewcm and oh my it really is have had loads today and on cd10. Also been eating a bit more healthy and drinking plenty of water.

wow I didn't know grapefruit helped ewcm, thanks for the tip! 

I'm on cd11 and started my opk's yesterday but had a very faint line but i usually ovulate on cd16-17...i'm still trying to take a more relaxed approach this month, so far so good! looking forward to hearing more updates from everyone :dust:


----------



## MissN8

Hi Mel, yes I have been a bit more relaxed too so fx. How long are your cycles?


----------



## maybababyin13

Well AF got me on Saturday like clockwork. Its the 1st month Ive really really felt disappointed. Im just over seeing the negative HPT's. Im not using OPK's again this month and just seeing if we relax a bit more will it happen - easier said than done! anyways wishing you all the very best of luck this month I'd love to see one of us conceive soon xxx


----------



## MissN8

maybababyin13 said:


> Well AF got me on Saturday like clockwork. Its the 1st month Ive really really felt disappointed. Im just over seeing the negative HPT's. Im not using OPK's again this month and just seeing if we relax a bit more will it happen - easier said than done! anyways wishing you all the very best of luck this month I'd love to see one of us conceive soon xxx

Sorry Mayb. Maybe taking a relaxed approach will help. They say stress isn't helpful when ttc. I did use opks this month and got a positive like clockwork so will see if it works. Hope you feel better soon, hugs


----------



## FTale

I'm back. Vacation was a bit stressful but overall my body seems to be doing it thing.
Had acupuncture before I left on vacation and curious to see if it helped any.
We are on a break so to speak and not really trying. I got so worked up over the last year I'm ready to calm down...lol

So will probably O here in a day or so but will not have bd around O window to make a difference. Unless some thing happens between now and then. :shrug: I'm chill though. :coffee:

Sorry for AF catching some of us and :dust: to those in the tww already.


----------



## MissN8

Hey maybe the acupuncture will do the trick. Why was your vacation stressful? 

We bd everyday over ov period so just waiting game now.


----------



## melrenee

MissN8 said:


> Hi Mel, yes I have been a bit more relaxed too so fx. How long are your cycles?

my cycles are typically 30 days.. right now i'm on cd 15, so right in the middle of my fertile window...we are trying to find time to bd but we've been so busy lately, just went to my grandfather's funeral this past weekend...

how are you doing? what cycle day are you on?


----------



## melrenee

maybababyin13 said:


> Well AF got me on Saturday like clockwork. Its the 1st month Ive really really felt disappointed. Im just over seeing the negative HPT's. Im not using OPK's again this month and just seeing if we relax a bit more will it happen - easier said than done! anyways wishing you all the very best of luck this month I'd love to see one of us conceive soon xxx

i know what you mean about the disappointment...we are relaxing more this cycle too even though it is totally easier said than done! i hope we get our bfp's soon :dust:


----------



## melrenee

FTale said:


> I'm back. Vacation was a bit stressful but overall my body seems to be doing it thing.
> Had acupuncture before I left on vacation and curious to see if it helped any.
> We are on a break so to speak and not really trying. I got so worked up over the last year I'm ready to calm down...lol
> 
> So will probably O here in a day or so but will not have bd around O window to make a difference. Unless some thing happens between now and then. :shrug: I'm chill though. :coffee:
> 
> Sorry for AF catching some of us and :dust: to those in the tww already.

welcome back! i'm with u on the calming down and being chill...the whole ttc process can be so stressful and emotionally draining, just want to relax :wine:


----------



## MissN8

melrenee said:


> MissN8 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mel, yes I have been a bit more relaxed too so fx. How long are your cycles?
> 
> my cycles are typically 30 days.. right now i'm on cd 15, so right in the middle of my fertile window...we are trying to find time to bd but we've been so busy lately, just went to my grandfather's funeral this past weekend...
> 
> how are you doing? what cycle day are you on?Click to expand...

I am on cd 15 too with around 28 day cycle. Sorry to hear about your grandfather.

I hope we all get out bfps soon.


----------



## MissN8

melrenee said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> I'm back. Vacation was a bit stressful but overall my body seems to be doing it thing.
> Had acupuncture before I left on vacation and curious to see if it helped any.
> We are on a break so to speak and not really trying. I got so worked up over the last year I'm ready to calm down...lol
> 
> So will probably O here in a day or so but will not have bd around O window to make a difference. Unless some thing happens between now and then. :shrug: I'm chill though. :coffee:
> 
> Sorry for AF catching some of us and :dust: to those in the tww already.
> 
> welcome back! i'm with u on the calming down and being chill...the whole ttc process can be so stressful and emotionally draining, just want to relax :wine:Click to expand...

Haha love it. Would love a glass of wine but am off it for November. Do you prefer white or red? White for me!


----------



## FTale

melrenee:sorry about your grandfather :hugs:
Relaxing her is feeling weird but so needed. Usually when I get a + opk I start mad chasing my sexy hubby around but nope. I'm on the couch waiting for laundry to finish in the dryer...lol

missn8: I hope we get our bfps this cycle too. My vacation was stressful because of all the powerwalking around Vegas. I like to stroll but for some reason me, my husband and best friend were lighting fires with our shoes. Pedometers and garmins were beeping like crazy with all the steps taken..:haha: My feet were killing me and the areas where I had acupuncture hurt too.:cry: I made it though. :blush:

Did you ovulate yet?

I'm not much of a wine drinker but if I do have some it has to be chilled pretty good though. Champagne isn't so bad either but needs to be cold..lol


----------



## MissN8

Sorry to hear about the sore feet. I've been on those sorts of hols too lol. I got a positive opk so hopefully. I am 6 dpo now so will know very soon. Hows y'all doing now?

What's everyones plans over christmas this year? I am looking forward to it.


----------



## FTale

MissN8 said:


> Sorry to hear about the sore feet. I've been on those sorts of hols too lol. I got a positive opk so hopefully. I am 6 dpo now so will know very soon. Hows y'all doing now?
> 
> What's everyones plans over christmas this year? I am looking forward to it.

Cool I'm 5dpo today. Not much to report. No meds this cycle so things are pretty calm

Thanksgiving is next week already. Kids outta school. I'm going to try and make the most of it. Have a 7 year old to entertain while working out of my home office... lol

Christmas?? I'm not even there yet. We are so laid back in my house about gifts and such. We are just looking forward to no work and playing with LEGOS LOL

How about you?


----------



## melrenee

how was everyone`s weekend? i`m in canada so we celebrate thanksgiving in october, but i am looking forward to the black friday and cyber monday sales that we have here now!

we actually put up our tree this past weekend and i`m excited for christmas, my son just turned 2 so he can enjoy it more

so my cycle is really off this month, i usually ovulate on cd 16-17...but my opk`s tell me i`m ovulating today which is cd 21...that seems super late this month and i`m not sure why...either way as soon as i saw the positive opk i told hubby it was time to BD! so much for relaxing this cycle LOL
how`s are you ladies in your cycle?


----------



## FTale

melrenee said:


> how was everyone`s weekend? i`m in canada so we celebrate thanksgiving in october, but i am looking forward to the black friday and cyber monday sales that we have here now!
> 
> we actually put up our tree this past weekend and i`m excited for christmas, my son just turned 2 so he can enjoy it more
> 
> so my cycle is really off this month, i usually ovulate on cd 16-17...but my opk`s tell me i`m ovulating today which is cd 21...that seems super late this month and i`m not sure why...either way as soon as i saw the positive opk i told hubby it was time to BD! so much for relaxing this cycle LOL
> how`s are you ladies in your cycle?

:haha: Isn't that the truth? The moment we see a positive opk calmness goes out the window. Did you have any ewcm? I forget if you get O pain or not. I had to use preseed and I don't think I used enough. I feel like this cycle should be a bust but hoping for a miracle.

I'm in Georgia. And we are looking forward to relaxing in our pjs and playing video games while munching on anything but Turkey. We are chicken people. :blush: Not sure if we will put a tree up or not. We adopted a cat and he is so mischievous. But sweet as pie though ugh


----------



## MissN8

Mel - did you get anything good in the sales? 

Ftale - what did you call your cat? 

AF turned up for me this week so no luck. I cried but am ok now. It's always the first sign of it makes me so sad.


----------



## melrenee

MissN8 said:


> Mel - did you get anything good in the sales?
> 
> Ftale - what did you call your cat?
> 
> AF turned up for me this week so no luck. I cried but am ok now. It's always the first sign of it makes me so sad.


we bought a new sofa for a great deal and hubby bought some electronics and gadgets, so typical LOL

i hope you both had a happy thanksgiving. Sorry AF showed up, i usually have a good cry too when the evil witch shows up. Mine should show up anyday now, my cycle has been all off this month as i ovulated late and now i don't know when AF will come :shrug:


----------



## FTale

Our cat is named Sucre. He is a sweetie.:winkwink:

Sorry AF came. Got me this week too.

I'm chilling out for Christmas. Just wanna not stress about ttc this month. 

Maybe not trying will make a bean. I dunno I'm just enjoying not waking up to a thermometer in my mouth... lol


----------



## FTale

melrenee said:


> MissN8 said:
> 
> 
> Mel - did you get anything good in the sales?
> 
> Ftale - what did you call your cat?
> 
> AF turned up for me this week so no luck. I cried but am ok now. It's always the first sign of it makes me so sad.
> 
> 
> we bought a new sofa for a great deal and hubby bought some electronics and gadgets, so typical LOL
> 
> i hope you both had a happy thanksgiving. Sorry AF showed up, i usually have a good cry too when the evil witch shows up. Mine should show up anyday now, my cycle has been all off this month as i ovulated late and now i don't know when AF will come :shrug:Click to expand...

SHOPPING,well furniture shopping is the best. Sounds like you got some good deal. We need a new couch bad but I'm waiting for the old one to fall to the he floor first :haha:

Hopefully the witch won't show at all. FX!!!


----------



## MissN8

I second to chilling out this Christmas. Maybe we will all get the best christmas present ever! Quick question, do you girls drink in the tww?


----------



## MissN8

It's snowing heavy here! Got my tree up so it is all christmassy now. how is everyone doing? I am approaching ov.


----------



## FTale

Same here!! Very Christmasy :D I'm starting to O right now but the real deal is tomorrow. 

FX for you!!


----------



## MissN8

Well anyone testing soon?


----------



## FTale

MissN8 said:


> Well anyone testing soon?

Oh yeah tested today bfn at 11dpo with frer, so I'm out for this cycle. :shrug:

Looking forward to getting preggy some day soon here.

How are you?


----------



## MissN8

Sorry to hear that ftale but you are not out until witch shows. Fx. I am due period tomorrow but only had bit of tiny brown spotting few days ago so think am out.


----------

